# Shipping cigars while hunkered-down



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Pro tip: It's really quite easy to ship cigars (and most any package small enough for the Post Office) without ever leaving home.

You can purchase and print Priority Mail labels online at USPS.com. You just need a credit card to register an account, though you can also pay with PayPal. Then you can set-up free pick-up from home there as well (free if p/u is from your mailbox at regular daily delivery time). They will even deliver Priority Mail shipping boxes to you for free (see: "Shipping Supplies" on their website).

If you insist on shipping 1st Class you can purchase and print labels through PayPal (and other sites I'm sure). It's sort of hidden and a little more complicated than USPS. So I won't try to explain it; but it's there if you look for it. And, if you've also set-up your USPS.com account, you can still arrange free p/u of 1st Class packages from home over over on the USPS site.

In either case you can print your labels on plain paper and tape to the package. However, I prefer half-page adhesive labels which can be purchased in-bulk online at sites such as Amazon. (USPS.com sells them too, but they.re more expensive). For packing material I tend to save bubble wrap from incoming packages, though newspaper works too.

Most small cigar shipments, say up to a couple of 5ers, will fit in a Priority Mail Small Flat-Rate Box, which currently costs $8.30 to ship anywhere in the USA. For slightly larger shipments you can fit two of those in a Flat-Rate Padded Envelope at $8.40. As mentioned, you can get stock of those supplies delivered to you for free.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

The Paypal shipping page is hard to find as stated above, if you go right to www.paypal.com/shipnow it will put you on the right page, cheaper than USPS for Flat rate boxes, you can also get a good deal for First Class packages less than 16oz with free Tracking


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

On this topic, I have been trying to order more supplies through USPS as I have always done on their website, and when I go to checkout it seems I can't get past the shipping page of the checkout.. Anyone else having similar issues ?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Fusion said:


> The Paypal shipping page is hard to find as stated above, if you go right to www.paypal.com/shipnow it will put you on the right page, cheaper than USPS for Flat rate boxes, you can also get a good deal for First Class packages less than 16oz with free Tracking


I've had some trouble with that page lately - just keeps spinning most of the time - so I tend to go through "tools" and use bulk-shipping. Mine is a business account, so I don't know if the same tools are available on personal accounts... or if that's the reason I've had problems with the stand-alone PayPal shipping.


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

You can get free self-adhesive labels from FedEx.com too. They are the right size for USPS shipping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

